# الاختبارت الغير اتلافيه



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

اليك هذا الموقع حيث يعرض اهم الاختبارات المستخدمة فى فحص المعادن :
التفتيش على اللحامات باستخدام الموجات الفوق صوتية 
التفتيش على اللحامات باستخدام الاشعة 
التفتيش على اللحامات بالسائل المتغلغل
التفتيش على اللحامات بالحبيبات الممغنطة 
واليك رابط الموقع : 
http://info.lu.farmingdale.edu/depts/met/met205/ndt/sld001.htm
http://gewc.ahlamontada.com/profile.forum?mode=viewprofile&u=33


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة مجهود عظيم ياباشمهندسة " جزاك الله خيرا "


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس ده من بعض ماعندكم 
وده باقي الشرح بالعربي عشان نفهم اكتر ونعرف اهميه الموضوع
_تعريف الاختبارات اللا اتلافية: _
هي استخدام تقنيات لا اتلافية لتحديد سلامة المواد والعناصر والهياكل 

أوبشكل كمي قياس بعض خصائص جسم ما فحص أو قياس جسم ما بدون أذى للجسم 
على اعتبار أن عملية رفض أو قبول المواد من ضمن أعمال الاختبارات الاتلافية
*أهم ميزات الاختبارات الاتلافية:*
1-قابلة للتطبيق خلال جميع مراحل التصنيع أو الانشاء أو التشغيل
2- تساهم في زيادة الانتاجية وقابلية الاستخدام
3-تحديد وتوصيف المواد
4- زيادة الأمان وحماية الممتلكات والبيئة والانسان من حدوث الكوارث الصناعية والاضرار
5- وهي تعتبر من أهم طرق الاختبارات الناجحة المستخدمة خاصة في :
المنشآت النووية- الصناعات الفضائية – الصناعات البتروكيميائية – محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية
*دور الاختبارات اللاتلافية في الصناعة:*
منذ اكتشاف الاشعة السينيه أصبح بالامكان النظر الى داخل المادة دون الاضرار بها وفي العشرينيات من القرن الماضي تطورت الاختبارات الاتلافية من طريقة فضولية في المخابر الى أداة لاغنى عنها في الانتاج وأصبحت اليوم أداة أساسية من أدوات التطور الصناعي
ويشمل دورها في الصناعة:
1- ضمان سلامة المنتج وبالتالي وثوقيته
2- منع الحوادث وانقاذ الأرواح
3- المساعدة في تصميم المنتج
4- مراقبة عمليات التصنيع
5- تخفيض كلفة التصنيع
6- الحفاظ على مستوى جودة متجانس
*ما هي بعض استخدامات الاختبارات اللا اتلافية** ؟*
• كشف التسربات 
• تحديد السماكات والمواقع 
• قياس الابعاد 
• وصف وتصور البنية 
• تحديد الخصائص الفيزيائية والميكانيكية 
• قياس الاجهاد والانفعال والاستجابة الديناميكية 
• تصنيف المواد و تحديد التركيب الكيميائي و كشف وتقييم العيوب
*جودة الاختبارات اللاتلافية**:*
تعرف جودة الاختبارات اللاتلافية بأدائها وقدرتها على اكتشاف الأخطاء وتحديد الخواص بطريقة غير مكلفة دون أن تعرض سلامة العنصر المختبر للأذى
إن المتطلبات الضرورية لضمان الجودة ووثوقية الاختبارات اللاتلافية هي :
1- متطلبات عامة : سياسة الجودة , تحديد المسؤوليات , السرية, الأعمال التصحيحية
2- مؤهلات الفاحصين: بمعنى أن يكون المفتشين مؤهلين وفق معايير محددة
3- الاجراءات: يجب أن يجرى الاختبار وفقا لاجراءات متفق عليها
4- المعدات : يجب معايرة المعدات المستخدمة
5- الاشراف على المفتشين: لتجنب الخطأ البشري الناتج عن اتكالية الفاحص
6- التوثيق: سجلات الفحص, النتائج,التقارير والأدلة المرئية الضرورية
7- تدقيق الجودة: التأكد من ملائمة طريقة الاختبار وتدقيق ومراجعة الاجراءات
*طرائق الاختبارات اللاتلافية:*
1- اختبارات الفحص البصري
2- اختبارات السوائل النافذة
3- اختبارات الجسيمات المغناطيسية 
4- اختبارات الأمواج فوق الصوتية
5- اختبارات التصوير الشعاعي
6- اختبارات التيارات الدوامة

وشكرا للجميع واتمني ان ارفع درجه بالثواب بهزا الموضوع:55:


----------



## ابو عبد الأعلى (10 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يتقبل منك يا باشمهندسه وعايزيين كتييييييييييييييييير عن تفاصيل الاختبارات ويا ريت لو فيه فيديوهات لشرح الطرق نبقى شاكرين الافضال وربنا يعينك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يونيو 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> اليك هذا الموقع حيث يعرض اهم الاختبارات المستخدمة فى فحص المعادن :
> التفتيش على اللحامات باستخدام الموجات الفوق صوتية
> التفتيش على اللحامات باستخدام الاشعة
> التفتيش على اللحامات بالسائل المتغلغل
> ...


 
اختي المهندسة عبير 
مجهود متميز ، 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله،
الرابط ومابه من معلومات ممتاز ، الشرح وافي ،
مع ملاحظات طفيفة ارجو تقبلها برحابة صدر:​


1- متطلبات عامة : سياسة الجودة , تحديد المسؤوليات , السرية, الأعمال التصحيحية

(التعريفات مقتبسة من محاضرة القيتها في الجزائر)

· سياسة الجودة ( QUALITY POLICY ) .
الاتجاهات والرغبات الصادقة من الادارة العليا باتخاذ الجودة هدفا رسميا للمنشأة 


وهي معنى شامل إلا ان ضبط الجودة / تحقيق الجودة هي المطلوبة:



· ضبط الجودة ( QUALITY CONTROL ) .
العمليات الفنية والأنشطة المستخدمة لتحقيق متطلبات الجودة .
· تحقيق الجودة ( QUALITY ASSURANCE ) . 
جميع الاعمال المنظمة والمخططة اللازمة لتوفير ثقة مناسبة لمنتج / خدمه والتي ستحقق متطلبات جودة محددة .



2- مؤهلات الفاحصين: بمعنى أن يكون المفتشين مؤهلين وفق معايير محددة (شهادات من هيئات معترف به)


3- الاجراءات: يجب أن يجرى الاختبار وفقا لاجراءات متفق عليها ( معتمدة وموثقة)

4- المعدات : يجب معايرة المعدات المستخدمة
Calibration shall be done in accordance to an approved procedure at an independent calibration institute


7- تدقيق الجودة: التأكد من ملائمة طريقة الاختبار وتدقيق ومراجعة الاجراءات ( التحقق من المطابقة للمواصفة القياسية لطرق الإختبار)


اشكرك على المعلومات الممتازة 
التي اثُريت بها الموضوع. ​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (10 يونيو 2009)

*شكر*

اشكر حضرتك جدا جدا انا فعلا بحب اي معلومه جديده واستفدت من الموقع ده كتير جدا واحب ان انا لو عرضت اي معلومه بها خطا او بها نقص ان تكتمل او تصحح بواسطه مهندسين خبراء لانني مازلت اتعلم وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (11 يونيو 2009)

thanx for the website


----------



## م.عبير (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً جزيلاً مهندسة عبير على الرابط و المعلومات المفيدة​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

